# Virtual HDD Question



## jeremy39 (Mar 22, 2015)

I've created a virtuall HDD ( a partition ) in Win 8.1, named it and assigned it a drive letter. I have created both a cd and USB ISO. I've researched and followed instructions on how to disable UEFI. When I change the boot order in BIOS to either the USB or CDROM the PC still boots straight to Win 8.1 and does not give the install option. What did I miss?


----------



## trogdo (Feb 9, 2015)

Can you not start the CD from within Windows?


----------



## jeremy39 (Mar 22, 2015)

No. Its an ISO image and I do not want to install it over my working Windows 8.1.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You can't use an ISO directly, you need to extract or burn the ISO, an ISO is a container.

What exactly are you trying to do?

A virtual hard drive is not a partition, did you create a new partition for this install?


----------



## jeremy39 (Mar 22, 2015)

Well, there's my problem. I intended to create a separate partition and I stupidly assumed that the VHDD was the same thing in Windows 8 terms. So, now to remove the virtual drive and create a partition. Thank you.


----------

